# Using an autonomous car as a hitman.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wait until these cars come out. Have a disagreement with "big entities" and they will send your car into a big oak tree at 70 MPH. They probably will do an wireless "update" to your car when you're not looking. I guarantee this will happen in the future. All you're enemies will be taken out rather easy. All blamed on the malfunction of the car. Maybe it already happened with that Tesla that suddenly crashed into the concrete barrier on autonomous mode?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Wait until these cars come out. Have a disagreement with "big entities" and they will send your car into a big oak tree at 70 MPH. They probably will do an wireless "update" to your car when you're not looking. I guarantee this will happen in the future. All you're enemies will be taken out rather easy. All blamed on the malfunction of the car. Maybe it already happened with that Tesla that suddenly crashed into the concrete barrier on autonomous mode?


O no !

Be Quiet !

The Clintons are near !


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't have any enemies.

This is a tactic to draw out my enemies who will make themselves known by correcting me.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't have any enemies.


Bear is not your enemy, he is your consumer. Bear does not hate you any more than you hate the chicken you had for lunch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is not your enemy, he is your consumer. Bear does not hate you any more than you hate the chicken you had for lunch.


What comes around
Goes Around . . .









Invite BEAR to Dinner.
Tell him to bring " Crusty Bread" & a nice bottle of Chianti !


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Hunter: "If you kill a bear, you better have something good to make out of it"

Laconic Bear: "If"


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Your plan of FUD will not work.


----------

